# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  Linux Distributionen kostenlos bekommen

## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## bernie

Hi,

Debian ist immer kostelnlos per Download verfügbar. und nochdazu einfach per Download auf dem aktuellen Stand haltbar.

RedHat und Mandrake sind ebenfalls downloadbar, SuSE nicht mehr, das kannst nur mehr kopieren.

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## neonknight

hast du einen breitbandanschluss mit flatrate? in dem fall kannst du von den meisten distributoren (aber z.b. nicht von suse!) die .iso-files herunterladen und brennen. meist vollkommen gratis, abgesehen vom zeitaufwand und den rohlingen!

----------


## gfc

ohne Breitband Anschluss gehts bei www.liniso.de

wobei ich natürlich eine Unterstützung der Distro-Produzenten doch begrüssen würde.. suse gibts allerdings nur im Laden....

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## Spike05

Ich finde auch das man die Distributoren unterstützen sollte und nicht nur alles kostenlos herunterladen! 

cu

Jochen

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## feuerwand

*>Ich kenne mehrere Leute mit DSL-Anschluss. Die haben allerdings nur Windows auf dem Rechner. Können die mir auch die Software*

Was hat herunterladen mit benutzen zu tun? Du kannst doch auch exe Dateien herunterladen, aber nicht ausfuehren (Emulatoren lasse ich jetzt mal außen vor). Außerdem sind die Distributionen eh alle im ISO-Image Format. Also muessen deine Bekannten nur in der Lage sein, diese Dateien zu brennen und das geht mit Windows.

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *na dann habe ich ja meine neuen Distris sicher   
> 
> wie lange braucht man dafür mit DSL ca. ?
> 
> und gibt es dabei irgendwas zu beachten?*


zwischen 5-20 Stunden pro CD... Suse 8.1 gibts ned.. aber Redhat und Mandrake... sind mind. 3CDs, die du brauchst....

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *5 bis 20 Stunden    
> 
> Da wird sich mein Bekannter aber freuen*


pro CD... im Total also mind. 15h.. nach oben gibts keine Grenze.,.. kann auch 60h dauern.... und vielleicht ist eine ISO dann noch defekt.. dann nochmals saugen... oder du verbräts ein paar Rohlinge.. ist alles schonzig mal vorgekommen in dieser schönen weiten welt...

----------


## sebb_m

> kann auch 60h dauern....


eher selten, wenn keine neue version rausgekommen ist, dann sind die sever meist schnell

----------


## Spike05

hmm, bei mir dauerts mit DSL 3 ¹/² Stunden

Hab für eine CD noch nie über 5 Stunden gebraucht!

cu

Jochen

----------


## Wirsing

5h pro CD?

Mit T-DSL hab ich ca. 2 - 2,5h pro CD gebraucht, insgesammt ca. 7h!
Wie kommt ihr auf 5h???

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von Wirsing_ 
> *5h pro CD?
> 
> Mit T-DSL hab ich ca. 2 - 2,5h pro CD gebraucht, insgesammt ca. 7h!
> Wie kommt ihr auf 5h???*


das hab ich auf nem Memberserver vom Mandrake dazumals gebraucht... ok, ich hab Cable mit 512...  wie kommst du auf 2h???

----------


## Wirsing

Bei 85kb/s? Auf nem deutschen FTP-Server? Locker!

----------


## sebb_m

> also hat das ganze nur was mit der Servern der Distri-anbieter zu tun und nicht mit der Geschwindigkeit von DSL?


auch: rechen doch mal dsl hat theoretisch 96 kb/s, das sind reel um die 86-90 kb/s. also 650 mb / 86 kb/s, solange sollte es dauern. wo mandrake 90 rausgekommen ist, da waren die server voll, das hat ewig gedauert, aber mittlerweile kannst du locker wieder mit 80-90 kb/s ziehen

----------


## sepp2k

Mit nem Downloadmanager und wenn man die Mirrors manuel auswählt lädt man gut mit ~100kbs runterladen. Ein CD hat bis zu 700MB. Den Rest kann man sich selber ausrechnen

----------


## Wirsing

700MB : 0,085MB/s : 60 Sekunden : 60 Minuten:

700:0,085=8235,29

8235,29:60=137,25

137,25:60=2,29h!  :Big Grin:

----------


## neonknight

> _Original geschrieben von gfc_ 
> *sind mind. 3CDs, die du brauchst....*


quark! bei mandrake reicht cd1!

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von neonknight_ 
> *quark! bei mandrake reicht cd1!*


tolles sys haste nachher.. wahrscheinlich haste dann ned einen devel drauf und musst dir alles aus dem netz saugen und suchen....

----------


## bernie

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *Welche Distri von denen welche man kostenlos herunterladen kann ist den die beste? 
> 
> und welche ist am schnellsten herunterladbar?*


Das wisr du wohl beides selber herausfinden müssen, das kann dir (ohne Flamewar) keiner sagen.

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## Grifter

jo bitte keinen flame-war welche distri am besten ist ...

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## Grifter

lol

flame = eine provozierende äusserung im irc oder einem forum.
flame-war = viele leute streiten sich mit provozierenden und teilweise beleidigenden äusserungen im irc oder einem forum

beliebte themen: 
- welche distribution ist die beste
- linux vs. windows
- rpm vs. deb

usw.

bei den meisten "diskussionen" dieser art gehts nicht darum wer recht hat, sondern nur sich möglichst verbal die köpfe einzuschlagen.
ausserdem führen flame-wars zu nichts, da es sowas wie eine "beste" distribution z.B. gar nicht gibt, weil alle distributionen vor- und nachteile haben.

----------


## echo

hallööööööle!
sagt mal woher nehmt ihr die sicherheit das man suse nicht aus dem netz bekommt???????
ich sag nur ftp.suse.com
einen monat nach dem verkauf der distri ist sie im netz. 8.1 sollte die tage druff sein. eine iso der ersten cd ist auch zu finden, den reste per dsl direkt installieren. oder gleich nur die boot-disketten nehmen ;-)

cya
echo

----------


## bernie

@ Grifter

Du hast "KDE vs. Gnome" vergessen, ist auch sehr beliebt  :Wink: 

Ciao, Bernie

----------


## barny

Hi



> Du hast "KDE vs. Gnome" vergessen, ist auch sehr beliebt


Warum eigentlich immer. Versteht das nicht. Was ist am besten -> DAS WAS MIR GEFÄLLT und der Rest -> Arschl... drei fünzig. Was eure Meinung ist ist euer Prob, oder?
so long
barny

----------


## dauni

@echo

bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht die Live-CD meinst?

----------


## Grifter

Hi!

Es gibt tatsächlich ein iso. Das ist 18 mb gross und dient nur dazu, davon zu booten und das Installationsprogramm zu starten, sonst nix. Der Rest muss direkt vom ftp installiert werden.

Ausserdem unterstützt diese methode (soweit ich weiss) kein dialup wie dsl, sondern man braucht direkten internet zugang via LAN oder Standleitung.

have fun

----------


## chrizel

Ich habs grad ausprobiert!

Wow.  :EEK!:  

Ich hab bis jetzt auch gedacht, dass es SuSE nur noch als Live-CD gibt, und nicht zum komplett-installieren.

Nun hab ich dieses 18 MB - boot.iso runtergeladen - SuSE 8.1 über leo.org Mirror installiert, und nun bin ich in nem kompletten SuSE samt KDE, YAST2 (!) und allem drum und dran -> komplett installiert über FTP ohne CD. Läuft prima... Nachinstallieren von Software lässt sich auch komplett über Yast2 -> der zieht das Zeug dann vom leo.org Mirror!

Hätt ich ned gedacht... SuSE 8.1 macht wirklich nen guten Eindruck im Vergleich zur 7er-Reihe! Obwohl ich eigentlich Debian-Fan mit LFS und Gentoo-Linux Erfahrung bin...  :Wink: 

SuSE 8.1 kostenlos...  :Big Grin:

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von chrizel_ 
> *Ich habs grad ausprobiert!
> 
> Wow.  
> 
> Ich hab bis jetzt auch gedacht, dass es SuSE nur noch als Live-CD gibt, und nicht zum komplett-installieren.
> 
> Nun hab ich dieses 18 MB - boot.iso runtergeladen - SuSE 8.1 über leo.org Mirror installiert, und nun bin ich in nem kompletten SuSE samt KDE, YAST2 (!) und allem drum und dran -> komplett installiert über FTP ohne CD. Läuft prima... Nachinstallieren von Software lässt sich auch komplett über Yast2 -> der zieht das Zeug dann vom leo.org Mirror!
> 
> ...


sag ich ja! aber ihr Debianer habt halt noch die alten Vorstellungen der anderen Distros, die sind neben DAU-friendly langsam auch richtig gut zusammengestellt...

schön, dass du dir Suse gesogen hast, aber ich hoff natürlich, dass du dich dann doch irgendwann für ne Unterstützung bei Suse entscheidest...  :Big Grin:

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von Computerlink.de_ 
> *Darf man den eigentlich sich eine Linux Version von z.B. SuSE, Red Hat oder sonstige aus dem Internet downloaden und dann zu einem sehr preiswerten Preis (Kopierkosten + CD-ROM bzw. DVD-kosten) vertreiben bzw. verkaufen?*



man darf, solange du damit KEINEN Gewinn machst... wobei bei Verkaufen ists wieder kritisch..

ich würds mal so bezeichnen: das verteilen gegen Kopierkosten im Freundeskreis ist erlaubt

----------


## DrainDZ

Und die CDs kann man wirklich nicht irgendwo kaufen?

Gibt es nicht irgendwo einen Internetdienstleister der auf Bestellung downloads aus dem Internet durchführt und einem die CDs dann zusendet?

 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## DrainDZ

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de
Einer meiner größten Fehler im Leben war es Linux zu benutzen. Das ganze übel hat mit Linuxforen.de angefangen. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Zeit ich mit Linux in den letzten 5 Jahren verschwendet habe. Und nicht nur Zeit habe ich verschwendet, sondern auch Geld. Geld für bestimmt 5 Boxen von Suse Linux. Geld für Linux Zeitschriften, Geld für Hardware die mit Linux läuft, Geld für CD-ROMs zum Linux drauf brennen, usw. Wieviel Geld hätte ich gespart, wenn ich die letzten 5 Jahre nur Windows benutzt hätte.

Deswegen mein Ratschlag an alle die noch nicht Linux nutzen: Bleibt bei Windows! Das kommt Euch billiger und Ihr habt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge übrig! Ich habe mehrere Jahre nur mit Linux und ohne Windows gearbeitet und viele viele Stunden damit verbracht, Linux einzurichten. Es gab immer etwas das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Doch vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir gesagt, warum tust Du Dir das an? Ich habe mir Windows XP installiert und alles hat von Anfang an funktioniert. Keine Abstürze mehr, keine Videos die nicht laufen, keine Probleme mehr mit dem Scanner, der Fersehkarte oder dem Grafiktablett. Es funktioniert einfach alles und ohne Probleme.

Deswegen hört nicht auf das Gequatsche einiger User hier im Forum. Lasst Euch nicht einlullen. Linux ist nicht besser als Windows! Es mag vielleicht frei sein, aber Ihr seid nach dem Umstieg zu Linux nicht mehr frei. Ihr könnt Euch auf viele Stunden konfigurieren, installieren, ausprobieren und ärgern freuen. Bei mir gab es die ganzen 5 Jahre mit Linux immer etwas, das nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also, hört auf mich, bleibt bei Windows! Wenn ich nur einem User mit diesem Protest geholfen habe, war es die Arbeit schon wert. Windows mag Viren haben und Spyware, aber dagegen gibt es kostenlose Virenkiller und Anti-Spyware Programme. Außerdem kommt in ein paar Monaten Windows Vista raus. Das wird wesentlich sicherer sein! Ich werde es mir kaufen. Die 100 € oder 150 € für den Kaufpreis von Windows Vista sind nichts dagegen, was ich bei Linux an Zeit und Geld hätte investieren müssen. 

Protest gegen Linuxforen.de

----------

